# Gentoo , laptop , tasti funzione (Fn)

## Yugi

salve continua la mia ricerca su informazioni per installare gentoo su un portatile. Ho fatto prove con altre distro ma quello che ho con Gentoo non ho con altre quindi fermo restando che quando avro' il portatile nuovo vorrei installare Gentoo, ho trovato in rete un how-to sull'installazione di gentoo su un laptop e ok. ora pero stavo cercando un how to su come configurare i tasti funzione (Fn) di un portatile ma non sono riuscito a trovarne, mi potete aiutare?

----------

## lucapost

per quel che riguarda i portatili asus puoi fare affidamento sul pacchetto:

```
[D] app-laptop/acpi4asus

     Available versions:  ~0.30 ~0.32 ~0.32-r1 ~0.40 ~0.40-r1 ~0.41 {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  0.41(01:57:28 PM 07/17/2007)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi4asus

     Description:         Acpi daemon and kernel module to control ASUS Laptop Hotkeys

```

In particolare, come esempio sul mio portatile, puoi considerare la seguente guida ed il relativo appendice.

----------

## lavish

Per i thinkpad c'e' tpb

----------

## gutter

Nella sezione documetazione del forum italiano ci dovrebbe essere qualcosa relativa ad ACPI e portatili Asus che avevo scritto tempo fa.

----------

## 102376

```
/usr/share/acpi-support/ 
```

script

```
/etc/acpi/event 
```

   eventi per i bottoni premuti 

```

/etc/acpi 
```

altri script

carica una live di ubuntu e copiati facendo attenzione queste 3 cartelle in gentoo, poi avrai i tasti funzionanti.

brevemente in /etc/acpi/event ci sono dei file

fatti cosi:

```
# /etc/acpi/events/asus-wireless

# This is called when the user presses the wireless button and calls

# /etc/acpi/wireless.sh for further processing.

event=hotkey ATKD 0000005d

action=/etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh

```

cosa vuol dire il bottone con quel codice, quando premuto, chiama lo script asus-wireless.sh

e quello script che fa?? in questo caso attiva e disattiva il wi-fi.

quindi per non perdere troppo tempo copi i vari script da ubuntu adattandoli alle tue esigenze e poi avrai i tasti funzionanti, nessuno ti vieta di creare te degli script che facciano qualcosa.

per sapere il codice del bottone esiste un programma ma non ricordo come si chiama.

----------

## dynamite

 *zocram wrote:*   

> per sapere il codice del bottone esiste un programma ma non ricordo come si chiama.

 

xev?

----------

